# my first template...



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, I have been lurking for long enough and thought I may as well throw my self to the wolves...

I am building a small shoe stand and made this template to cut the feet using the band saw and router table.

OK, Template Tom has no worries about the competition...just wanted to let the forum members know that you do inspire and encourage others to try new methods..

Also using this thread as a test to see in the images are viewable

Rgds James


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks good to me James. Nice job.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi James,

Welcome to the land of the contributing from the land of lurking. Good to see you. I think your jig works very well. Template Tom has little to worry about from the best of woodworkers, so you're in safe company.

Welcome again to the forums.

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi James,

Lurking is a great way to get the feel of things, now you are in the big leagues.  

The difference between trying the methods that forum members inspire, to posting your resaults is what makes all the difference. Great you posted your project and the photos are sharp.

Great job!
John


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Congratulations James on your results don't worry about me I was like you when I first started working with templates and that would be a good 30 years ago, so keep up the good work and keep trying new techniques.

It is now Monday morning and I have just completed my three days at our local wood show. As I had said in an earlier post that I was busy over the past three months preparing for the show and I had not been posting a great deal in that time.

My presentation this year was different as I did not produce a router or make any sawdust. I simply prepared a series of DVDs on the various topics and took along a number of jigs and templates for them to see.

Personally I was quite happy with the new format of presentation as it was less strain on my body and I was able to show more of the routers function with the DVD presentation. So this has prompted me to consider spending more time producing a complete DVD on how to get more from your router.

Tom


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

couriousgeorge,
karateed,
check twice,
Template Tom

Thanks for the words of encouragement.



James..


----------

